# Ceiling Insulation



## BoBoBoyd

What do you guys think about using tin or vinyl for the ceiling instead of sheetrock. Do I still use kraft faced insulation if I have a metal ceiling?


----------



## Animal

Paper sounds good to me. Plastic is ok on ceilings, then the tin, only because if there is a leak, it will go to one area.


----------



## siddle

I would suggest Rigid Foam insulation. It is considered a superior insulator because it will not sag like batt insulation, and tends to leave fewer gaps, which reduces air leaks.


----------



## havasu

The primary reason for sheetrock is the ability to slow a fire.


----------



## MScott

BoBoBoyd said:


> What do you guys think about using tin or vinyl for the ceiling instead of sheetrock. Do I still use kraft faced insulation if I have a metal ceiling?



I like the idea of using metal for a ceiling but you will still need a vapour barrier since the metal will have joints (unless you are using one sheet that covers the whole ceiling ) I prefer 6 mil plastic instead of the paper since it is almost impossible to seal the paper edges and also the paper becomes brittle after a few years and easily cracks. I will be using a plastic vapour barrier and metal roof in my garage.

Edit: Sorry. Didn't realize this was such an old post.


----------

